# Communicating by voicemail only?



## BobWills (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a spouse communicating with the other man/woman purely through voicemail? I.e., whenever spouse receives a call from a certain number, he/she lets it go to voicemail. The number is never called or texted directly. Is this a method people carrying on affairs use now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

BobWills said:


> Has anyone heard of a spouse communicating with the other man/woman purely through voicemail? I.e., whenever spouse receives a call from a certain number, he/she lets it go to voicemail. The number is never called or texted directly. Is this a method people carrying on affairs use now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are dozens of methods to secretly communicate with the AP, and yes that's one of them.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Probably because the burner phone is hidden until it is needed. VM can be retrieved from the "real phone" when the AP initiates contact.


----------



## BobWills (Jul 31, 2012)

calmwinds said:


> Probably because the burner phone is hidden until it is needed. VM can be retrieved from the "real phone" when the AP initiates contact.


That's what I guessed. I suppose the best way of finding out who it is (assuming listening to the VM is not an option) is calling the number from a pay phone and seeing who picks up. Reversing the number gives inconsistent results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

BobWills said:


> That's what I guessed. I suppose the best way of finding out who it is (assuming listening to the VM is not an option) is calling the number from a pay phone and seeing who picks up. Reversing the number gives inconsistent results.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's a website you can use to call a number and the phone won't ring, it will go right to the voicemail so you can hear their recorded greeting. At least you can hear if it's a man or woman and they'll give a name. Unfortunately the site is on my home laptop and I'm at work. Maybe someone here knows the info.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

"slydial" is one of the apps for this.


----------



## BobWills (Jul 31, 2012)

badmemory said:


> "slydial" is one of the apps for this.


Is there a risk that this person will see your number? I'm assuming that the idea is to hang up before leaving a voicemail. If you do that, do you still get caller ID'd?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

BobWills said:


> Is there a risk that this person will see your number? I'm assuming that the idea is to hang up before leaving a voicemail. If you do that, do you still get caller ID'd?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's easy enough to set up a new number using Skype, WhatsApp, or use the *67 to block it from being displayed. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

BobWills said:


> *Is there a risk that this person will see your number? * I'm assuming that the idea is to hang up before leaving a voicemail. If you do that, do you still get caller ID'd?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, I'm really not sure. I went to their website and they don't say one way or another. You may have to call their customer services number to find out. But I do know that this will only work on calls to cell phones, not landlines.

But like the other poster mentioned, there are ways around disguising your number.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the one I have on my laptop is Spydialer.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I think the one I have on my laptop is Spydialer.


Yeah, that looks like a better option. Their website says the spydialer number will show with the free version, but no number will show with the paid version.

Even with the free version though, they won't know who spydialed them.


----------



## lacey99 (Oct 18, 2013)

I know w/Verizon- a phone call that goes to VM on a cell does not show up on the bill, they claim 'it's not a connected call " so no number to record",only way to see actual number is on the actual phone as a missed call.


----------



## schrenkbl (Oct 30, 2013)

Probably because the burner phone is hidden until it is needed.


----------

